# Narrow banded Sand Swimmers



## froglet (May 26, 2009)

My newest arrivals


----------



## reptilefan95 (May 26, 2009)

wow they are cute, how much did they set you back???


----------



## dottyback (May 26, 2009)

There are grouse little lizard! you will be amazed how quick they grow!


----------



## Jay84 (May 26, 2009)

they are gorgeous? how much were they if u dont mind me asking? hard to keep?


----------



## abbott75 (May 26, 2009)

I don't know what NBSS are worth, but I have BBSS and hatchies go for about $50.

Adam


----------



## No-two (May 26, 2009)

Nice, I really like sandswimmers.


----------



## reptilefan95 (May 26, 2009)

Are they hard to keep does anyone know their requirements?


----------



## XKiller (May 26, 2009)

wow never seen one of them before, they look real cool do they get bigger?


----------



## froglet (May 26, 2009)

dottyback said:


> There are grouse little lizard! you will be amazed how quick they grow!



I swear they are growing in front of my eyes-hungry little buggers


----------



## froglet (May 26, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> I don't know what NBSS are worth, but I have BBSS and hatchies go for about $50.
> 
> Adam




Narrows are a bit more expensive than the the broad bandeds. i paid $100 ea


----------



## PhilK (May 26, 2009)

Getting 4 broad banded swimmers tomorrow and SO excited.

Mate how many of you got? And what's your set up - dimension etc? Gonna separate them if males start biffing each other up?


----------



## froglet (May 26, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Getting 4 broad banded swimmers tomorrow and SO excited.
> 
> Mate how many of you got? And what's your set up - dimension etc? Gonna separate them if males start biffing each other up?


 
I ended up with 2 (shared the cost with another person who got 3 of them).

Their tank at the moment is a 30 x 30 cm. If they do start fighting they will be separated.

Good luck with your broad bandeds (would have love to get them but cant have them in vic)


----------



## TURBO8 (May 26, 2009)

They end up being a decent size , my male is 21cm long and as thick as your pinkie ! they have quite a bite to them (just to the point where they slighly draw blood ! ), another cool thing with them they will eat woodies out of your hand .


----------



## PhilK (May 26, 2009)

That a narrow banded, Turbo?

How much time do they spend under the sand?


----------



## froglet (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Turbo.

Do you have any pics of your set-up?


----------



## PhilK (May 27, 2009)

Got my BBs today they are AWESOME


----------

